# What happened to SCCCS?



## davidsuggs

By the time I found out about this website and institution, it was completely gone. What happened to the Southern California Center for Christian Studies?


----------



## larryjf

That is a shame. Hopefully it's only temporary.


----------



## timmopussycat

davidsuggs said:


> By the time I found out about this website and institution, it was completely gone. What happened to the Southern California Center for Christian Studies?



It's been gone for a year or two and the faculty have scattered to the four winds.


----------



## BlackCalvinist

Didn't they all go NPP/FV ?


----------



## ChristianTrader

BlackCalvinist said:


> Didn't they all go NPP/FV ?



Some did.

The rest went here: Christ Theological Seminary


----------



## Christusregnat

davidsuggs said:


> By the time I found out about this website and institution, it was completely gone. What happened to the Southern California Center for Christian Studies?



They exhumed Bahnsen's theological bones, and redefined them. I think they called them the Skeletal Vision, or something like that.

Adam


----------

